# NFL double standard



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 4, 2015)

It's ironic that the NFL came out in protest now that they are planning to open a franchise in the UK but are against sportsbooks and betting on games. It's been legal in the UK for years and Vegas has been doing it legally since whenever. They allow their players in uniform to push fantasy football all over TV. How is fantasy any different than football pools where you pay a dollar, pick the winners to win the pot. I could have been fired if I had participated in those pools. The NFL reaps no profits from legal betting but you can bet they get royalties from the fantasy leagues using their likenesses and uniforms. It's not a moral issue it's all about money.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 4, 2015)

The NFL is, and always has been, about Money.  In addition, so is college football.  The Romans had their Gladiators, and today we have the NFL.  This sport is all about appeasing the public's penchant for Violence....the only difference is that the Romans killed their Gladiators, while our NFL abuses its participants physically, to the point where many of them suffer lifelong injuries and even Brain damage.  People watch the NFL for much the same reason that many like to follow NASCAR...to see the Wrecks.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 9, 2015)

Don M is right that the NFL is all about money. But it's not the $ million per game some quarterback may get, nor is it the 100s of millions to buy a team. That's chump change. It's the billions and billions illegally bet each Sunday, and on every pro & college sport. Ya know that "six degrees" game, well, in pro sports you're never more than three degrees from a bookie. Maybe 3-4 degrees in college sports.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 9, 2015)

Don M. said:


> The NFL is, and always has been, about Money.  In addition, so is college football.  The Romans had their Gladiators, and today we have the NFL.  This sport is all about appeasing the public's penchant for Violence....the only difference is that the Romans killed their Gladiators, while our NFL abuses its participants physically, to the point where many of them suffer lifelong injuries and even Brain damage.  People watch the NFL for much the same reason that many like to follow NASCAR...to see the Wrecks.



I couldn't disagree more.  I detest violence but I love the game of football.  My wife and I never miss a Cardinal game and enjoy the strategy of the game plan, the art of the run and who can not admire a beautiful pass caught by a skillful receiver.  I do not watch or even believe boxing (much less "ultimate" fights) should be legal.  Anyone who thinks the game of football is all about violence doesn't understand the game or know what they are talking about.  Do players get hurt, most certainly they do but it is incidental, not planned.  In the few cases I know of where a intentional injury occurred the perpetrator was severely punished.  I have never seen fans enjoy a injury.


----------



## ~Lenore (Oct 9, 2015)

*Me, too, Jim, I love watching skillful plays and players.

I am so happy to see Andy Dalton making liars of the media experts who only said bad things about him for the past two seasons!  I spent many times yelling at them saying Andy is GOOD.  
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I couldn't disagree more.  I detest violence but I love the game of football.  My wife and I never miss a Cardinal game and enjoy the strategy of the game plan, the art of the run and who can not admire a beautiful pass caught by a skillful receiver.  I do not watch or even believe boxing (much less "ultimate" fights) should be legal.  Anyone who thinks the game of football is all about violence doesn't understand the game or know what they are talking about.  Do players get hurt, most certainly they do but it is incidental, not planned.  In the few cases I know of where a intentional injury occurred the perpetrator was severely punished.  I have never seen fans enjoy a injury.





~Lenore said:


> *Me, too, Jim, I love watching skillful plays and players.
> 
> I am so happy to see Andy Dalton making liars of the media experts who only said bad things about him for the past two seasons!  I spent many times yelling at them saying Andy is GOOD.
> *


----------

